# MrSkeleton Soft Launch of new end-user site



## Jeff @ MrSkeleton.com (Mar 8, 2008)

Hello Haunters, 

Jeff Nix here from Mrskeleton.com.

We're your full line supplier of the anatomical prop quality skeletons & accessories… Currently *business* to business, soon to be open to the end user. (we formerly marketed as BUCKY products) 

The end-user site is soon to open and we're running a contest related to the announcement notification. 

Sign up for our announcement notification and enter to win a MrSkeleton MAX full size Skeleton. 

Register at Mr Skeleton - Your resource for Bucky's best props and accessories or you may write us at [email protected] 

The contest runs through October 15, 2009 

Thanks - Jeff

Mr Skeleton - Your resource for Bucky's best props and accessories
Jeff Nix – Atlanta GA-USA
678-776-8861
Log In | Facebook
YouTube - mrskeletondemos's Channel


----------

